# Αγγελίες > [Ζητούνται] >  > [Ζητείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] μπαταριες 18650

## stinger

ζητουνται επαναφορτιζομενες μπαταριες 18650 απο καμμενα η χαλασμενα λαπτοπ...
σε περιπτωση που ειναι πακ αναλαμβανω εγω την αποσυσκεασια τους ...
οποιος εχει κατι ας στειλει π.μ

----------

